# Angle grinder w/ carving attachment



## scootac (Sep 29, 2022)

Thinking of getting one to trim up bowl blanks that are too big for my band saw, and clean soft/rotted wood off pieces. Not sure I need a battery powered one and corded ones seem to be fairly cheap.
Any recommendations on tool or a carving attachment?
Thanks!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 29, 2022)

scootac said:


> Thinking of getting one to trim up bowl blanks that are too big for my band saw, and clean soft/rotted wood off pieces. Not sure I need a battery powered one and corded ones seem to be fairly cheap.
> Any recommendations on tool or a carving attachment?
> Thanks!


wear protective gear, those heads on high rpm hand tool can get dangerously out of control real quick. wound one up in my shirt one time, scraped the heck out of my bacon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 29, 2022)

TOTALLY agree with Trev. Lil Mikey gots some scars! For some reason, the chain saw type ones really scare me and I don't use them - but the price is good. I'll most often use an Arbortech - Pricey, but does a whang bang job. A Kutzall Extreme Coarse can also hog out a lot of wood fast and doesn't get clogged up too badly like some of the other options not mentioned. These are all for hogging out and rough shaping wood fast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2022)

I think the cutzalls are about the safest ones, if I can even say that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 29, 2022)

Didn't know about the chainsaw type.....yeah....nope!!!
Looks like grinders anywhere from $20 and up for a corded one, $50 for a Kutzall wheel and in business. And a few clamps to hold the piece in place.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 29, 2022)

I have several grinder - even some of the HF ones - I've had no problems with the HF ones. All corded for me - I don't do cordless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2022)

You can't beat the harbor freight grinders for the money. Get one with high amps and pony up for the extended warranty, its an over the counter exchange. After that runs out you got your money's worth out of it. If it craps out after that throw it out and start all over again, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Joker9 (Sep 29, 2022)

Arbortech and also Proxxon have a smaller profile, thus more reach than the HF and are much quieter that the HF.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 29, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I have several grinder - even some of the HF ones - I've had no problems with the HF ones. All corded for me - I don't do cordless!


I like a bargain!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2022)

Barry uses some I'm sure. He may have some good info/input on them....
@barry richardson


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 29, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think the cutzalls are about the safest ones, if I can even say that.


But they can still get you.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2022)

I pretty much agree with all that has been said,.... except my harbor freight was a piece of crap, I wouldn't get another one of those. HF does sell some cheap grinding wheels that work pretty good. George, for the purpose you describe, it seems like an electric chainsaw would work to trim up your blanks. I also use an electric hand planer a lot to take off high spots and square ends of blanks. If you think you may go down the power carving rabbit hole, by all means an angle grinder is the way to go. Here is a piece I have in progress,








started with an elcetric chainsaw, then used an angle grinder with a cutter like this;






Next will be Kutzall discs...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 29, 2022)

Thanks!
Not too big of a $ difference betweewaen some of the HF ones and a Dewalt corded. Will watch prices on the Dewalt.
I watched some power carving videos.....yeah.....could turn into another big rabbit hole!!!! Looks like fun though.....and no measuring or cutting straight lines!
-:)


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 29, 2022)

scootac said:


> Thanks!
> Not too big of a $ difference betweewaen some of the HF ones and a Dewalt corded. Will watch prices on the Dewalt.
> I watched some power carving videos.....yeah.....could turn into another big rabbit hole!!!! Looks like fun though.....and no measuring or cutting straight lines!
> -:)


way back when I got a deal 2 for 1 on dewalt corded angle grinders. it was at one of the big box stores; have used then with my metal working forever it seems. I am not a commercial guy, so they may sit for 6 months without use, but they are great. Just look for the sales!


----------



## scootac (Sep 29, 2022)

Looking around a bit, found this.








RIDGID 8 Amp Corded 4-1/2 in. Angle Grinder R1006 - The Home Depot


RIDGID introduces the 8 Amp Corded 4-1/2 in. Angle Grinder. This 4-1/2 in. Angle Grinder has a durable 8 Amp motor to ensure longevity in the life of the tool and is durable enough to last as long as the job requires. With free registration, this tool is covered for life. FREE Parts. FREE...



www.homedepot.com





Seems almost TOO good a deal for the price, amps, and the 'for life parts and service'. What am I missing? Never had anything Ridgid.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 29, 2022)

scootac said:


> Looking around a bit, found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have in the past and have had great use out of their tools. I know they have been through changes like so many of the companies. Not really a "strong" endorsement, but for the price and what it is, you almost can't go wrong.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2022)

Never used their grinder, but had some of their ROS Sanders at work, they were good.to go.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 29, 2022)

King Arthur's Tools Original and Patented Round Coarse Blue Holey Galahad Tungsten Carbide Disc for Woodworking​
my favorite


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 29, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> But they can still get you.
> 
> View attachment 231911


i just couldn't help myself and went with the eye candy vote lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 30, 2022)

I bought one of these, only mine had the paddle switch.
I used it on the job when I did electrical work for years.
Right after I put new brushes in it, my black lab puppy ( at the time ) decided he'd
like to chew the cord off it. Good thing it wasn't plugged in at the time.








4.3 Amp, 4-1/2 in. Angle Grinder with Slide Switch


Amazing deals on this 4.3Amp 4-1/2In Angle Grinder at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2022)

Ridgid and Dewalt also dwell in my stable of grinders. (I tend to buy a new one when I cannot find the others) Both work great! Used them and the HF on metalwork, stone work, and wood work. Tend to let the HF ones do the dusty, dirty stonecarving work - just because they are cheaper to replace - but have not had to yet. And yes masonry grinding wheels can "bite" ya too! BTW - just for the record - soapstone dust stops bleeding real fast!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice one there Mikey. I don't think it matters what it is. Anything a little rough spinning that fast and hitting flesh is gonna leave a mark

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## scootac (Sep 30, 2022)

You guys are scaring me with pics of your hamburger fingers!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 30, 2022)

scootac said:


> Looking around a bit, found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2022)

scootac said:


> It's on the way!


Let us know how you like it, that's a good deal, might have.to add one to my stable....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac (Oct 1, 2022)

Picked this up this morning, maybe not the best......but for $6 I'll be ready and waiting!
C'mon FedEx!!!









4-1/2 in. 24 Grit Carbide Shaping Disc


Amazing deals on this 4-1/2In Carbide Shaping Disc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 1, 2022)

I have used those, or something very similar from HF, mine cost about 12 bucks though, price drop I guess.... They work surprisingly well. I like to use them for carving on rootballs, where I don't want to wreck my expensive discs on dirt and rocks....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 1, 2022)

scootac said:


> Picked this up this morning, maybe not the best......but for $6 I'll be ready and waiting!
> C'mon FedEx!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Useful , however, the disc tends to fill up faster than one expects... I suspect the higher dollar discs with cones tend to clear their waste better. I have yet to spend real money so someone else will have to fill you in on the better grade of disc

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 1, 2022)

i've used these with good success

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 2, 2022)

I've used the Lancelot Tool for years. Always use it on a grinder with a trigger or paddle switch. You want it to turn off if it gets away from you. It can get away from you. The key to any of these cutters is to constantly be aware of what you are doing. Never set it down until it is completely off. Go slow in the cutting and do not try to remove material too quickly. ALWAYS position the grinder so that you are pulling it. They are useful tools and like most useful tools, they are very dangerous.

Alan

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## scootac (Oct 2, 2022)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I've used the Lancelot Tool for years. Always use it on a grinder with a trigger or paddle switch. You want it to turn off if it gets away from you. It can get away from you. The key to any of these cutters is to constantly be aware of what you are doing. Never set it down until it is completely off. Go slow in the cutting and do not try to remove material too quickly. ALWAYS position the grinder so that you are pulling it. They are useful tools and like most useful tools, they are very dangerous.
> 
> Alan


Thanks for the advice on pulling it! That's very useful, and something not always shown or talked about in videos. Quite aware of the dangers....why I won't be using any of the chainsaw types! I did watch a review of different wheels, the Kutzall had a high safety score. Will definitely be taking it easy!
Thanks again!


----------



## scootac (Oct 4, 2022)

It arrived yesterday while I was on a sightseeing trip.
Unboxed it this morning and put on the Harbor Freight wood chipping wheel. I did have to put a washer between the wheel and the flange nut to tighten the wheel down. Tried it out on a piece of soft junk wood......it makes the wood fly! Like I wanted!
Being a 1st time user of a right angle grinder.....seems to be a good buy. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## scootac (Oct 4, 2022)

scootac said:


> Picked this up this morning, maybe not the best......but for $6 I'll be ready and waiting!
> C'mon FedEx!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mounted up and chipped away. Worth 6 bucks to a beginner!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Oct 4, 2022)

Those are good too. I have one that I use for rough work after I finish with the Lancelot tool. They are a lot more forgiving of errors than the LT.. They will still wind up a cord or eat a shirttail if you're not watching what you're doing. Always keep your guard in place (even though the cutting disc extends well below the level of the guard, it still stops debris) and resist the urge to set it down before it stops turning. Stopping and re-clamping is a PITA but do it anyway. Not only is it safer but the quality of your work will be better if you are working in a comfortable position.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------

